# Some things that comfort us when we loss a betta



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

(Maybe this can be made a sticky?)

Some things that comfort us when we loss a betta:

1. Being with other pet like dogs and horses. Its almost like they understand.

2. Talk to family, friends, and forum members who understand.

3. Think of the good times you had together.

4. I they were sick or suffering they are not any more.

5. For a good betta its a well disserved rest.

6. Draw what you think the tank your fish is living in now looks like! 💕 - @FishandBirdLover

7. Read Swimming Beneath The Rainbow Bridge
🌈


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Mr. B said:


> (Maybe this can be made a sticky?)
> 
> Some things that comfort us when we loss a betta:
> 
> ...


Definitely make it a sticky!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Feel free to share your ideas!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

6. Draw what you think the tank your fish is living in now looks like! 💕


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

Definitely think of good times~

after loosing my first betta (CT), I just remember his dog like attitude and his coolness with snail tankmate
then I got my second betta (hmpk) now, complete opposite of my first betta lol like a cat he has his own world, ignores me when in front of tank but when when its comes to feeding he is fast, bully on snail so no tank mate


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

iamsanti said:


> Definitely think of good times~
> 
> after loosing my first betta (CT), I just remember his dog like attitude and his coolness with snail tankmate
> then I got my second betta (hmpk) now, complete opposite of my first betta lol like a cat he has his own world, ignores me when in front of tank but when when its comes to feeding he is fast, bully on snail so no tank mate


Yes bettas are all different.


----------



## Zaranica (Jul 29, 2021)

This is such a comforting thread - I have not experienced the loss of a betta, but I am sure that many will benefit from this. I definitely agree that it should be a sticky!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> 6. Draw what you think the tank your fish is living in now looks like! 💕


And post them here.


----------



## ZiggyM5 (Jul 22, 2020)

iamsanti said:


> Definitely think of good times~
> 
> after loosing my first betta (CT), I just remember his dog like attitude and his coolness with snail tankmate
> then I got my second betta (hmpk) now, complete opposite of my first betta lol like a cat he has his own world, ignores me when in front of tank but when when its comes to feeding he is fast, bully on snail so no tank mate


That is exactly what start my interest in them, the huge difference between them. My Little Prince was a bit like yours. My daughter had a red veil tail and they were the opposite from one another. I am very in love with bettas.🐟


----------

